# Something different... Lutino rabbits



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

New colour gene mutations seem to pop up fairly regularly in some small animals.. but not in rabbits.
This is the first new colour mutation in rabbits since 1924.

The Lutino gene first appeared in Denmark in 1985, among a litter of Harlequins. It has taken a while to become established - in fact they were exported to the USA before they came to the UK.

The gene is homologous to Pink-eyed Dilution in rats, mice, hamsters and guinea-pigs. It creates a yellow or orange coat colour, alongside a pink/red eye.




























When combined with a Satin coat. the effect is brighter and deeper - 









But it is more often a clear, bright yellow, which tones with the pink/red eyes


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Wish I knew more about rabbit genetics. I wouldn't even fill a postage stamp.

We had a lutino cockatiel once though.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Summersky said:


> We had a lutino cockatiel once though.


It's named after the red-eyed Lutino gene in birds


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Very pretty bunnies


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

They are so sweet.

Like Summersky we had a lutino bird many years ago, but our was a budgie. From what I remember she was bright yellow with red eyes.


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Prepare for Lutino Spam then, as the bunnies in the photos are mine.... I am one of only a handful of people in the UK with this colour.


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

Summersky said:


> Wish I knew more about rabbit genetics. I wouldn't even fill a postage stamp.
> 
> We had a lutino cockatiel once though.


You know a lot of other stuff though


----------

